# Action: Sons of Magnus



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

[[As a reminder to all players, check the Recruitment Thread about limiting your psychic powers and the cults of the Thousand Sons.]]

You are on-board _Merciless Truth_, en route to a new region of space, expanding the boundaries of the Imperium and also trailing an unknown fleet that did not respond to Imperial vox-hails. You have been assembled to meet your new sergeant and squad-members.

Amen Ra scanned the line of Thousand Sons in front of him. _They came from a wide range, lossess must be heavy..._ thought Amen.

"Well then, squad, we will translate to real-space in the unknown system in apporoximately 12 Terran hours." said Amen with a cool, clear voice. "If there's anything you wish to do before we proceed into the system, do it now." finished Amen.


There are training areas, psychic training areas, barracks for weapon's maintenance, the hangar bay, and your personal quarters (note they are quite small) to visit You can also be creative about what you choose to do, such as going to the command bridge, (but note there are no spawning pools or daemon summoning pits on board) but within reason. You are currently inside the barracks, which is connected to the training areas.

"I will retire to my quarters and attempt to glean some prior knowledge about the system, after all, Potentia per Scientia... if anyone wishes to see me, it is Transfer block 27 Cell 9 ." then, smiling a little, "It's not a prison cell, just an interesting joke of a Mechanicum adept who printed "cell" then a number on each door."


Finally, Amen turned on his heel and walked off, heading for Block 27.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

"Well brothers my name is Talakis and i have been schooled by the pyrea cult. I usually serve under Phosis T'kar, captain of the 2nd fellowship but due to our losses i have been seconded here to serve with you. It will be an honour and a pleasure to serve with you all". 

"So we are about to translate into a new system and bring the light of the imperium to all we meet. I wonder what xenox we will encounter this time, if any. I hope its the greenskin as you can see from my face brothers i rather owe them one. So thats me introduced who might all you be".


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

"Well ladys im ahra and i come from the third fellowship and the Athanaeans cult.My squad was decimated by some blue armoured eldar with weopans that spat out half a dozen shurickens a second,so if you see any make way or I may need to hurt you but im sure that wont happen will it."

"You may definately take orks as they seem rather dumb if you ask me,just fat and well,nothing else really.Ive fough orks before,there pretty terrible dancers to be fair,you ever saw them dance thay look like right old idiots jumping up and down.It is quite funny though and then they start hitting them selves and kicking each other and then you wonder,can you be that dumb?"

"I hope we see some orks and i will show you all what they look like dancing.",even the tight up ones around here will split themselves laughing he thought."I did it once,then jolaran,one of my old squad members,put fire at their feet and then the way they moved,they acted as though they were drowning with their arms and legs trying to jump up and down when all they needed to do was walk in any direction.I suppose it didnt help though that i made them all see a wall of fire around them,oh well they looked good cooked.Shame about the smell though." 

"So then,you like fire Talakis?"

"Well lets hear a little about you all."

OCC-I have chosen Athanaeans as my cult as it seems to have the same basics about mind reading so it seems likely that i can influence minds as well.


----------



## The emperors chosen (Feb 27, 2010)

Mathias stepped forward, the light from the ceiling reflecting off of his armor. He held his mk,III helmet in one hand, and the other was on the hilt of his sword. 
"honored brothers" Mathias spoke, 
"My name is Mathias Kairos, of the temple of the art known as telekinesis , and though I have not yet fought as many battles as the rest of you, I will bring honor to our legion."


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC- Punctuation anyone (TEC exempted).. without speech marks its really irritating to read))

The enumrations flowed easily through his mind as he read, his mouth moving, rythmically enunciating the scriptures, a dark vortex of mysteries in the sea of tranquility that was his mind. The long forgotten words meandered in mystical sprials through his mind and he smiled at there subtle wit, at the deft twists of irony that were laced within the tale.

He snapped the book shut as he felt the aura of Amen Ra approaching, the vils of his mind drawn tight repelling the faint greeting touch of Varsica's mind. The sound of quick footsteps jerked the marine to his feet and he stood falling into line with various other marines all of which had stood to greet their sergaent.

He stood before them and the warp spoke to him as he felt the blood pouring through each of his brothers veins. the fluids in their brains. the bones of their ribs. it was intoxicating, the power, the energy that flooded each bod, yet Varsica let it slip away and focused upon the words of his sergeant. 

The puns were poor yet the words informative, and delivered in a confient self assured manner that Varsica found calming and comforting and within moment the officer had turned and wheeled away, leaving the others to mull amongst themselves.

Introductions were mad between a group of three and Varsica joined them extending a hand into the circle

"Varsica of the Pavoni temple. First fellowship, I have been to battle many times, in the times before the Emperor found our beloved Primarch."

He studied the faces for one that was familiar and lingered upon the face Talakis

"Your face is familiar brother... have i served by your side or were you one of those that survived the horrors of the flesh change?"


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Martheus was just going to introduce himself to his new squad members when he something started pulling at the reaches of his mind immobilizing him completely and stopping him in his tracks, his eyes turned a pitch black as they always did when he was having a vision of the future, except this time there was no vision as such, just screaming.. the most terrible screaming


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Amen walked briskly away from the dimly lit barracks chamber, aiming to leave the complex and head for the Tranfer Blocks. _Many of them were veterans...yet also many fresh recruits..._thought Ra to himself, contemplating the squad's possible tactical options, what role each member would take...before his thoughts were disturbed by a scream.

Gasping as the wave hit him, Amen felt his temples throbbing, and felt terror closing in around him...before his complete mastery of the Enumerations brought him to the 7th Enumeration, blocking out the scream and sharpening his senses. He ran back to the barracks.

Seeing Brother Martheus lying on the floor, Amen moved forward, pushing the other Astartes out the way, and placed his hand over Martheus' head, forcing him into the 10th Enumeration, blocking out all sense of the psychic universe.

Rising quickly, Amen adressed the squad members. "Looks like your first challenge awaits already." said Ra, before thumbing his vox unit. The chatter was mostly random and useless, but he discerned a large problem down in Hangar bay 4.

"Squad, with me! Rise into the 7th Enumeration, it will protect you from the scream. Matheus, I'm afraid you must remain in the 10th Enumeration, and will be unable to use the majority of your powers at this time, for you were the one most..." Amen couldn't finish the sentence. Affected? Susceptible? The one who...let it in?

"Squad Amen, on me, combat stances, head for Hangar Bay 4. It seems the geller fields weren't so effective..." Amen trailed off, forebodingly.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Talakis heard the voice of one of the other marines. "Your face is familiar brother... have i served by your side or were you one of those that survived the horrors of the flesh change?". Talakis thought for a second and responded "as is yours brother. It is true i was one of the first and have survived the change, as have you if i can remember correctly. Im sure we have faught together before what battles were you involved in".

Suddenly Matheus dropped to the floor in agony, something was wrong seriously wrong here. Sgnt Amen came running back into the barracks and went to matheus aid. then rising he told them there had been a breach in the gellar field and to follow him. Quickly rising through the enumerations Talakis readied himself and set off after Amen.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

After being aided by sergeant Amen, Martheus got back to his feet and followed his orders to stay in the 10th enumeration and followed his fellow squad members towards hanger bay 4 hoping that he would not need his powers for the battle that was about to ensue, luckily he was highly skilled in close combat, but was still worried as he knew not what the waiting threat was, or how powerful it may be..

looking sternly around at his fellow squad members martheus thought about how exactly something would have managed to breach the gellar fields of the ship. Bringing himself back into focus Martheus realised that, as they were approaching the hangar, he did not have time to think; he slipped his helmet on and pulled out his daggers then thumbed his Vox and said to sergeant Amen 'Ready for battle sgt'


----------



## The emperors chosen (Feb 27, 2010)

As soon as Mathias had introduced himself, he heard a scream of pain from behind him, drawing his scimitar,he turned to see Matheus on the floor, writhing in pain. He went to go help, only to be pushed out of the way by Amen. Mathias then reached for his helmet, and picking it up from where he dropped it, he put it on his head. 
His vox was flood with chatter, most of it just screams.
"brothers" he said, "This threat might be more serious than we thought"


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath was sitting on the bench twirling a coin, a family heirloom, over his fingers. Whilst this might have been a sign of stress somewhere buried in his subconscious, Darnath didn't feel nervous. He just wanted to breach the materium again and dive into the fray. He didn't like being in the realm of daemons, as each of them were incredibly vulnerable to them, as a slight laps of concentration could result in damnation.

Sergeant Amen walked in to brief them and Darnath was the first up and at attention. Living alone and fending for himself for years, coupled with the Emperor's blessing of Astartes physique caused him to have faster reflexes than most. The briefing was short and to the point. 12 hours until they returned to the dominion of the Emperor to bring light and liberty to another world. The rest of them busied themselves with introducing themselves to one another, but Darnath had already done his research on each or them, and had committed their names, faces and psykic abilities to memory. The one called Talakis was a fire conjurer and a member of the Pyrae cult, Varsica was a biomancer and a member of the Pavoni cult, Mathias was blessed with telekinesis, Ohra was a charmer and Martheus was an earth manipulator and had the ability of foresight, which apparently was random and infrequent.

Darnath, whilst still only young himself and knew it showed, didn't understand how one couldn't have control, even limited, over ones own power. Just as Darnath was pondering this, Martheus dropped to the floor clutching his head and screaming. "I guess that's how!" Darnath whispered to himself, as the psykic scream pierced his mind. Amen came running back into the room and put Martheus into the 10th Enumeration, which seemed to help him. Amen then told them to enter the 7th Enumeration, and Darnath diligently obeyed. Apparently there had been a breach in the gellar fields and there was something in Hangar bay 4. To some degree, Darnath was pleased to be put into the realm of open combat, but at the same time worried about what they would find there. He knew if it was a daemon, he would have to be wary, as this was their realm. They had the home territory, and he didn't want t die before he had had a chance to earn his place in Prospero's history vaults. So Darnath flicked his short sword out of it's sheath and took his long sword out of it's holder. His short sword's glowing red runes caused an eerie red light to spill all over the floor and walls. His introduction would have to wait, for now there was a battle to fight...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

'Many battles brother... were you a..." he was cut off by a howl of fearful anguish

The scream set the nape of his neck on fire and he bolted upright turning around to face the brother that writhed and screamed upon the floor. Then the sergeant was there placing a hand upon the marines head and his instructions were concise an clear and Varsica obeyed.

The staff in his hand felt cool, almost icy to the touch and he closed his eyes and the mantra's came, light and easy upon his tongue as he chanted whispere words and slid through th enumerations, feeling mental barriers and blocks rise up around his mind, increasing in strength as he rose, placing layer upon layer of defese around his mild. Twirling the staff between his fingers he brought it across his body.

The gellar fields failing was a bad sign, creatures, horrific and mutated could be found beyond and he stirred himself holding the emotionless void of the 7th enumeration.

He turnd to the Eldar marine and added

"We will talk of past times later brother. Right now our heads are neeed in the preseent."

The void shifted and he repeated his mantra and pushed on into the ship following after the sergreant.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Sergeant Amen led the squad through the rush of panicking adepts, mechanics and other staff, reaching the Blast Doors to Hangar Bay 4.

"Squad, ready weapons!" He ordered, drawing his Heqa staff and bolt pistol, the staff crackling with energy.

Thumbing the door key, Amen led his squad inside swiftly, before locking the door again. Noticing the command console's readout, the geller fields had re-booted.

"Whatever's here is all that's left, the geller fields are online now." said Amen quietly. "Spread out, Pattern Omegon." The squad spreads through the hangar bay, the lighting deactivated in areas. The ships and drop pods loom like hulking predators, and scuffling is heard.

The squad is beset by crazed mechanics possessed by the daemons that breached the ship. There are about 25 of them.

"Attack!" roared Amen.

Watching as each of the squad was charged by a pack of possessed, Amen took a step back, and energy immediately began to crackle around him. He felt the infinte power of the Great Ocean wash around him, and focussed its vast potency through his Heqa staff. The squad members watched in awe as Amen Ra unleashed bolts of pure psychic energy at the possessed, ripping through flesh and tearing bones asunder. The light was incandescant as he obliterated his foes; a master of battle. When the lightning ceased, Amen felt weakened, but not so that he couldn't join the fray, thumbing the Heqa staff's activation stud and bringing himself into close combat.

Three of the pack that had survived his psychic onslaught moved forward, keen to escape further death from range. They moved irregularily, their features warping and changing with each passing moment. Suddenly a huge crab-like claw manifested itself on the left mechanic, which it swung towards Amen in a clumsy arc. Bringing up his charged Heqa staff, Ra blocked the attack, before bringng the staff crushing down upon the head of the cab-warrior, crushing it to a bloody pulp. The other two had grown sharp, blade-like arms, and one also had a vicious barbed tail. They leapt together as one, bringing Amen to the floor. As they thrashed and flailed, Amen loosed another bolt of energy at one, blasting it away from him. This however, left him vunerable to the last one.

It lunged, scoring a cut down Amen's forearm. Snarling, Ra broke the arm that had wounded him by punching it with his gauntlet, before kicking the beast away from him. Rising quickly, Amen channelled energy into his Heqa staff, failing to notice the tail whipping round. It knocked the staff from Amen's hands, leaving him open. Smiling to himself, Amen brought up his bolt pistol, using the energy that was destined for the staff and pouring it into the bullet locked in the firing position. He fired.

The beast fell to the ground, its chest blown clean away. Retrieving his Heqa staff, Amen turned to see how the squad had fared, realising this was the best way to assess their skills and tactical diversity.

[[Each squad member will face around 3 enemies. (As there are "around" 25, you can have 4 or 3 if you so desire. Also note Sgt. Amen's inital blast killed about 6.) They are not incredibly strong, nor are they easy. You will not be able to dispatch them as though they are nothing, nor will there be a titanic struggle. Note that you have spread out so other squad members will be unable to intervene at the moment. You may use powers as you see fit. (Except Martheus, unless he want's to disobey a direct order!]]


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

although he was lacking of psychic powers because of his level of enumeration, Martheus was still first to the fray, his sheer stubborness making him want to prove that he wasn't completely useless, he ran straight at the possesed mechanics and within seconds found himself surrounded by them he quickly dispatched of the first by finding an opening in his defense that allowed Martheus to get at his unprotected throat, the blood of the fallen mechanic sent the rest into a bloodied frenzy all going for Martheus he could not handle the that were swarming him, he was good but not that good, luckily his fellow marines had not been far behind him when he had dashed into the fray, so luckily for Martheus a few well placed bolt pistol shots lowered the number of Mechanics to a number Martheus could deal with, Albeit one of the Mechanics that had been left for him was nearly twice his size and he only had to Power daggers to defend himself with; Martheus figured that a mechanic of such size we be nowhere near agile enough to keep up with him so strafed between the various blows the mechanic threw at him and the circled to his back where he had the advantage and then jumped up to the Mechanics neck height threw one of his daggers at the back of the mechanics head the dead mechanic slumped forwards and fell to the floor, scattering what was still left of the other Possesed, allowing his fellow marines an oppurtunity to finish them off... he delved down to the Head of the fallen Mechanic to retrieve hiss second dagger 

Looking around at the remains of what once were the loyal mechanics and servants of the Imperium, Martheus felt as if he should be horrified, but because he following orders he could not. he thumbed his vox and asked 'is that the end of it' to which he recieved the reply ' i believe so brother'; Martheus decided to head back towards the barracks, hoping to be able to pick up a power katana to give himself some more long range capability in close combat, as he assumed that his psychic powers would probably be out of action for a while and he knew that without his psychic powers he would need all the help he could get.


----------



## The emperors chosen (Feb 27, 2010)

Mathias watched as the possessed charged at squad.
"hmm, this will be easy" he thought. He drew his bolt pistol, from the holster at his side and in one smooth motion fired it, the bolt going though one mechanics chest, and splattering the other ones with blood. He swung his scimitar at another one, the blade catching on a wrench one of the mechanics had, creating sparks. He swung again, and this time he managed to rip the wrench from the mechanics hand, sending it flying off to the side. He finished the mechanic off by lopping of his head, his last look one of fear. He turned around, only to receive a stinging blow to his helmet, he tore it off, only to see a hulking mechanic behind him ,the warp infusing his muscles with strength. Mathias backed up, trying to get as much distance between him and the mutant as possible
He could feel the taint coming off him in waves, and as the mutant came charging at him, Mathias fired his pistol, the bolt going through the warp infused creatures head, ending its' life immediately.
He went over to pick up and helmet, and observing that the fight was over, spoke
"well brothers, it seems we have triumphed over these xenos accidents from the warp, Emperor willing we should be at our destination without any more....accidents"
Inwardly Mathias was upset, he hadn't wanted his fight fight to be against loyal servants of the Imperium, even if they had been almost mercy killings.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

OOC: Heartslayer, I have sent a PM to you concerning the apparant ease with which you kill all the possessed, and the way you dictate what Sgt. Amen will do. You have not replied to the PM, and have not edited your original post, far from it: you have posted again, without waiting for others to even fight, and dictated what Amen will do again. Please read your messages and consider this carefully, I do not want to have to ask a moderator for help in this.

EDIT: Thank you for editing.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath was through the blast doors just after Amen Ra and Martheus. There were a few 'choice' possessed that Darnath thought would pose a challenge. Darnath charged towards the four of them and relished at the thought of opponents more challenging than a mindless servitor. The first one manifest a forked tongue and a mace hand. The daemon was strong, but it's host was weak. It swung clumsily with it's mutated arm and Darnath grabbed it in the air. It was strong, but Darnath's boosted Astartes strength could just about over-power it. Darnath used his other hand to plunge his power sword into it's chest and pulled it upwards. The host's vital organs destroyed, the daemon could no longer sustain it's presence, so drifted back through the gellar shields. 

The next one's daemon had fused it's two hands together into some form of warp tainted broad -sword. It threw itself at Darnath but his reactions allowed him to dodge that certainly fatal blow, but it still grazed his armour, peeling paint ad a few layers of ceremite, nothing more. Darnath drove his heel, one of the most thickly armoured place on the power armour suit, onto the blade which wedged it into the ground. The host, or the thing controlling it, looked shocked and slightly scared, but more than anything scared to meet the end, if daemons have and end. Placing one foot further up the blade, and then another, Darnath now towered over the possessed mechanic. Then in one fluid motion, Darnath reached into the either and slowed down the time stream. He then pulled out his bolt pistol and fired three shots into the face of the possessed. It crumpled in on itself and another daemon drifted back into the warp. 

The third had several writhing tentacles at the end of each arm. This was going to be difficult, as Darnath didn't have the arms to match this daemon. They both met each other halfway between the blast doors and the hangar exit. The tentacles tried to grasp for his arms, but Darnath swung his blade again and again, each time sending more and more tentacles to the floor. But the arms were like the head of a hydra, every time he chopped of one, two more grew back. The daemon was strong and seemed to have limitless energy, but Darnath was Astartes, the Emperor's benevolent gift melded with the impure flesh of a human, and this meant he was getting tired. In a moment of weakness, the host grabbed his wrists, and tried to kill him. Darnath struggled, but the tentacles were too tight, so he tried a more unconventional method. He ran up the host's body and kicked it in the jaw, releasing th grip on his arms and sending it staggering backwards. Once again drawing on the power of the warp, Darnath slowed down time enough to let him grab the glowing short sword from it's sheath and stick the landing. Standing upright, still in the slowed time stream, although the beads of sweat were showing his tiredness and amount of concentration he was exorcising, he hurled the blade through the air, landing it right in the possessed face, sending the third daemon back into the warp.

The last manifest a pair of purple claws at the end of each hand. Darnath ran past the corpse of the third possessed, picking up his short sword, and lunged at the last foe. Each was an even match for the other, parring one another with precision. Darnath was putting all his energy into every strike, but the daemon was unwearied from other battles, and Darnath would either have to win, or simple hold out long enough for another member of the squad to help him. He would only accept the former. In a last bit gambit he struck for the brow of the host with all his might but both claws came up and grabbed it inches from the possessed mechanics face. "See, you have been abandoned by your so-called brothers! This is the realm of daemons boy, and the chaos gods rule here" the daemon whispered mockingly. "I fear neither you nor your gods!" Darnath replied softly. The daemon had taken the bait. It had used both hands to block his one handed strike, leaving his other hand free to bring his short sword into the neck of the daemons host. Cutting through the unprotected flesh like butter, it's head came clean off and Darnath allowed the headless corpse to slump to the floor. 

Darnath pondered the daemons last words, "_This is the realm of daemons boy, and the chaos gods rule here_." "Chaos...gods?" Darnath said quietly to his himself. Could such a thing, or things exist? How could anything, mortal or God rule over such a chaotic and divided realm as the warp. And what was this "Chaos"? He knew of chaos as fact of life when rules were not obeyed and it often resulted in rebellion against the Emperor's will. But to think of chaos as a force of nature, almost like gravity seemed absurd. Darnath's head was starting to hurt, and he was certain he could here mutterings near him, so he simple dismissed the thoughts as the insane natterings of a deranged warp predator. Only the Emperor, and maybe their beloved Primarch, could know what being exposed to the full, raw fury of the warp must do to you mind. He concluded that simply from roaming around the warp to long, the daemon had started to perceive things and "gods" which didn't exist, and dismissed the words as nothing more than the ramblings of a warp preadator, driven insane by wandering around the warp too long. He turned around, breathing heavily, and watched his squad mates dispatch their last enemies. He then wandered back, slowed by his fatigue, to Amen to receive new orders...


----------



## The emperors chosen (Feb 27, 2010)

OOC
Do our characters realize that they are demons? Because I know that in Horus Rising, they are believed to be xenos from the warp.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

OOC: The Thousand Sons realised that there were predators in the warp, and that mortals called them "daemons." A Thousand Son could use that vocabulary, but it would probably be below him, and he would call it nothing or perhaps xenos. 

BUT, the did not know about any gods of the warp, it was believed impossible. Fantastic post otherwise, Deus Mortis, just edit out the god part, perhaps master or something. 

EDIT: Well edited Deus Mortis, thank you.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Talakis rushed forward with his bolt pistol firing out the emperors justice, every shot hitting home, though none of the possesed fell. Realising that bolt rounds alone were not going to bring them down he raised his heqa staff swinging it in a wide arc over his head and felling the foul beast. 

From out of nowhere two more jumped at him from the side knocking him to the ground. they were incredibly strong. Talakis couldnt move, he was pinned to the ground, one of the possesed had his hands pinned, summoning his powers of the aether forth flames appeared in talakis' hands burning the foul thing holding him down. It jumped back clutching at what was left of its hands. Again he was hit from the side cracking the visor of his helmet. Talakis tore the helmet off in a rage and charged forward bolt pistol again bucking in his hand, he swung the heqa staff and it lifted what was left of his arm to block, which was in turn taken off at the elbow. The thing fell to the ground and Talakis finished it off with three more bolt rounds to the head.

Turning to face the last of the foes he called out, "come forth and feel the emperors justice. It moved quicker than Talakis expected and shot out its arm and hit him across the head with a rench cutting him just above the eye. A minor injury for an astartes, he could already feel the wound clothing. He sliced at it across the stomach opening a wound that would have even felled an astartes. But it came at him again grabbing a hold of him by the arms, it tried to take him to the ground. Talakis knew if he were to fall it would be hard to get back up. Building his strength he kneed the thing in the gaping wound of its stomach. It writhed in agony and fell back. Talakis seized on the opertunity and with one swift stroke decapitad it. Be gone foul beast from where you came.

Talakis turned from the fight and headed back to where the rest of the squad were begining to gather.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Amen observed carefully as the squad finished off the remaining possessed, noting each one's fighting stance and combat style, already tailoring a battle-plan for the future. As they approached, Amen removed his helmet and began to address them.

"I have always found my greatest comrades in the heat of battle, our friendship forged by the fires of war." said Ra slowly, "I thought we were invincible. I was wrong. I grew too attached to these people, and when they were lost, I could not control myself." Amen's eyes darken as the ghost of his past re-surfaces. "I lost my greatest companions, and I lived on. I have mastered the Enumerations so that I will never become so attached again, and the loss of my brothers will no longer be so grave to me." he said, before continuing, "I have met you all now, you that would replace my deepest comrades, and I must say, I think you will do them proud." finished Amen, before turning for the door.

"I must go to the command bridge, somebody get a maintenace team down here to sort the mess, get the lights back online. Make sure that when they're done, search the chamber, then seal the blast doors. Nobody is to enter, even yourselves. Go and repair your armour and get refreshed, we should arrive soon." Amen said, thumbing the command console and opening the blast doors. He turned and looked at the squad, seeing the faces of his old friends in the new squad. Every brother was there, except one.

"Well done, squad. Well done."


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Varsica watched as the doors opened onto a hellish scene of mutated and distorted bodies and his eyes widened in surprise as his sergeant ordered the squad forward, defenseless and without kine shields or corvidae guidance, they were babes in a wood.

All pretense had been abandoned for the barbaric charge and so Varsica was left behind as his brothers charged and they were little more than space wolves as they flooded forward to meet the rampant charge of there adversaries. It sickened Varsica and he spat upon the floor as he raised his bolt pistol, aiming at a possessed, a limp limb dragging as it raced forwards.

"Foul xenos" he muttered as he watched elder marine, the other veteran and survivor pump round after round into the possessed yet they did not fall and Varsica frowned. There was a flash of lightening from around the squad leader and several of the bastards fell and Varsica saw Amen stare round as if expecting awestruck applause and dazed faces and a bitter dislike began to rise in the elders heart.

He had served under Lord Ahriman and met Hathor maat in the tmeple of the Pavoni, such petty shows of strength were dwarfed by the sheer power those great geniuses could display, such pomposity merely created a feeling of revulsion in Varsica's stomach


He held the 7th enumeration steady yet outside he felt the tremendous torrent of warp energy that pressed in upon the gellar field and he began to chant, mantras and words of calm coming to his lips as he mustered his strength and reached into the warp.


The pavoni were biomancers, skilled in the art of the body, causing deafness blindness, limbs to lock bones to snap or heal, blood to boil. Every death was an artful intricicy and a subtle invisible beauty as each corpse fell limp, presence dissappearing from the warp.

Now he strained for such presences, he felt his brothers glittering stars even amongst the daemons and corpses that had animated and he chose 3, that when he opened his eyes he realised were making a beeline straight for him and he took a larg step back and raised his hands, the heqa staff clamped tightly in his left, finger hovring above the activation rune as he delved the great ocean feeling the power of the aether running through his fingers.

He felt them 3, dim candles amongst a sea of stars and he smiled as he delved deeper the fingers of his right hand intricately picking through their neurons to find those he needed. He isolated the motor neurons to the possessed legs picking them out one by one till his right hand held a bundle of neurons. They came closer and he pulled his hand bag tugging at the cords and the possessed collapsed as there legs refused to bare there weight yet still they clawed towards him, hand over hand.

His thumb pressed down upon the activation rune and a long thin blade emerged from the staff and he whirled it round. With ceremonial slowness he moved to each of the crawling possessed, skirting there attempts to grab him and ignoring there filthy daemonic curses. Raising the staff high he plunged the blade into their brains, ending their lives.

Each candle died and Varsica bowed his head as he moved towards the group. Amen seemed to meet every eye and Varsica avoided his gaze warily disliking how the sergeants gaze seemed to see through him, as if he saw something else. It unnerved him and as the sergeant relayed his orders Varsica was unnerved by the fact that he thought he had met him. They hadn't xchanged two words, maybe they had seen him fight yet a good squad needed to bond intellectually in order to become a fully rounded combat unit. Part of him wished to keep his mouth shut yet his concerns got the better of him and he opened his own mouth and muttered in a low drawl

"Sir I have always been encouraged to seek the truth and thus I must ask, are we to go charging into battle like animals every battle? If so I will be more prepared in future yet the sudden change caught me by surprise. With all due respect sir, I have been fighting wars with the thousand sons for centuries and the pell mell charge is not a tactic regularly used by our Lord, the father of Prospero and master of sorcery. Upon the planet will we be switching to more conventional tactics?"

He added as an afterthought

"As for the maintenance team, Talakis and I can go, we have much to discuss" he added with a small smile in the older marines direction


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

As Amen began to leave, he heard a marine's voice from behind him and smiled. He knew one of them would catch on eventually.

Turning, he quickly discovered which it was.

"Varsica, is it?" he said, before continuing, "Yes, these tactics were a bit barbaric, but you must anaylse the circumstances. The last one to look into the future had to be forced into the 10th Enumeration, so I wasn't going to try to do the same. As for taking a position and firing, it was dark, no lighting. Sure, we could've relied on our senses, but we're not all biomancers." he said, with a grin, before adding, "I have heard much about you, Varsica. And it's all true." he concluded, before marching off to the command bridge.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath felt ashamed that the older marine saw his tactics as unconventional, but more because he felt he implied that they were useless to the thousand sons. Not wishing to create an enmity between him and his brothers, he voiced his opinion. "Varsica, we haven't spoken as of yet, but I'm Darnath." with that he extended a hand for greeting "Forgive my inexperience, but I personally wasn't rushing in like one of Angron's brutes. All my moves and strikes were calculated, even in as much as it would be if I fired a bolter or autocannon. Fair enough that my tactics are not commonly employed by our beloved legion, but they come from my home where, unaided by our Astartes physique, I survived for years on my own using the same tactics you witnessed today. I know I'm a fresh recruit, but I can take down enemies up close just as effectively as at range, if not more. Surely it requires a bit more skill as none of us are trained in the arm of hand to hand combat as much as we are trained at range, because it is 'unorthodox'. I don't wish to start my mission arguing with a veteran such as yourself, but I would like you to explain why you seem to insinuate that we are our powers and/or tactics are inferior to your own, simple because - for me any way - it's what I've grown up to and do best" Darnath hoped he hadn't offended the veteran, but he did feel that an answer was necessary...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Varsica bowed his head to Amen Ra

"The truth is found sir. I have no complaints"

He actually disagreed yet he had no desire to create an argument with his squad and realised that another comment coould change the whole nature of his comment from a query to insubordination.

Dark it may have been but the power they could easily have picked out targets from the aura's in the warp whilst the fire of the pyrae cult could have lit the chamber, and the power of the raptora could have held the enemy back with kine shields. As for looking into the future, skimming the very surface of the present often had few consequences yet his sergeant was right in caution.

Varsica moved towards Talakis eager to converse with his brother yet a second voice piped up and he turned eyes flitting over faces till he found the speaker and his smile at the sudden debate faded as he realised the recruit had missed his point.

"Inferior? You misunderstand brother. I am saying these tactics are unusual not that they are unworthy. Occasionally the charge is necessary however the strength of the thousand sons comes, not in numbers. but in synergy, the combination of the cults being infinitely more powerful than the cults individually we come to the fore meaning none can stand against us.'

The words were coming to him flowing from him easily and he relished the debate

"This is not a question of the individual, but you must no longer think of yourself as an individual, but a part of an organism, a great machine, and if we charge, we are disorganized and not a unit and we do not work effectively, like a machine with one cog turning the wrong way."

"You seem to think I deplore close combat, that is far from true, the thrill of melee is one of the most stimulating experiences and the thousand sons often are forced to engage in close combat. However to put yourself at undue risk by charging the enemy is ridiculous, you must realise that as a thousand son you have infinitely more potential than a normal astartes and are thus infinitely more valuable and hence we protect ourselves. Using the corvidae to determine the result of actions and the raptora to protect us with kine shields we reduce the chance.." 
"I only said this for when we reach the ground, I wish to be prepared against more skillful enemies and not left behind as you charge ahead, easy meat for snipers without a kine shield. Also if we are working with other squads, one squad charging could change a battle plan as we are out of sync with the other squads."

"Really in summary your tactics aren't inferior they just aren't optomised to the great machine that runs the thousand sons battle machine."

He took the extended hand and shook it warmly, had he convinced this new marine or would he be proven wrong once again. A small flutter of excitement rippled through him. He loved debates.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath listened to the elder marine talk from wisdom of past battles. His query was not to put him an a bad light, but to divine the true meaning of his words and to let the voice of experience speak. He spoke of how the thousand sons legion worked best when they were all together, not that that meant never being able to engage of combat. "Thank you for clarifying that brother, I believe I understand your meaning now. The whole is greater and more powerful than the sum of it's part, and if we all charge in different directions, our own direction is lost and thus we are easily overwhelmed. Now, I've realized you wished to speak with brother Talakias before I queried you. I will not keep you any longer!" And with that Darnath turned to the rest of the squad and spoke again "I'm going to the practice chambers, would anyone like to accompany me?" Not that he needed accompanying, simple that he wanted to make conversation and get to know from his brothers what data-slabs couldn't teach him...


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

'Yes brother Darnath I would greatly enjoy accompanying you to practice, I have heard of your physchic powers and would be greatly appreciative if you would allow me to watch you train... Obviously I will also be training, who knows I might be able to give you a run for your money' At this point Martheus left the room and started to head towards the barracks to go pick up the new sword he had chosen to add to his armory, on arrival at the armory he hit the light switch, suprised to find an empty room, and wondered to the back of the room to pick up his new weapon, although he found it curious that nobody was here he thought nothing of it and returned to the training area where he met brother Darnath


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohra was sprinting with the rest of the squad into the chamber with the servitors where he saw 3 detached from the restand sprinted towards them firing round after round after round into them blowing up the first within seconds and knocking the second to the ground.Ohra then pulled his sword out its scabbard and began swinging at the mutations head.The servitor bought its arm up in time to have it chopped off at the elbow but was enough to stop the blade biting into the head.He quickly drew his blade out the arm and punched the servitor with his left fist in the chest and punched through to the other side.He pulled his fist out,bringing several circuits iut with it and cut it in half with his sword while it was short circuiting.
He swung his bolter down and shot the servitor on the floor in the head and the chest imploding it from the inside out.

His fight had took longer than the others and he sprinted over to where the rest of the squad were assembling intime to hear there leader saying they where doing well.He heard enough to know they should rest up or practice and went to find the training area where he hoped to find a few 'test' subjects for his powers.

When he arrived he saw some guardsmenhaving a duel with bayonets,perfect Ohra thought.He reached out his mental powers towards the guardsmen and found them so concentrated it would of been almost impossible for most,hump,most.

Ohra concentrated and manged to breach their defences without them even noticing,their concentration was working agiast them here and he projected images of blood and gore when ever they went to stab each other and caused them to panic.

The left soldier,the dumber of the pair by the look of things suddenly 'saw' a deamon infront of him instead of the guardsmen for one reason or another and he went to stab the his counterpart in the head.

Ohra was still in control though and bought up the soldiers bayonet up in time to stop it and knock it out his hands and then kick him in the crotch.

"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA",Ohra couldnt stop laughing and everyone was looking at him as though he were an idiot.When he noticed this he glared at everyone and walked away to find his cell to meditate and rest in for the rest of the journey.

OOC-Sorry for not posting earlier,had big test and i sought of forgot about the forum.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

As Amen turned again, he felt the warrior's desire to continue, sensing he still had a query.

"He would do well to control his emotions, even if it has good cause," thought Amen Ra to himself, "I do not wish him to simply accept my decsions just because I'm his superior, far from it, but he must master desire as well as everything else to have control of the Enumerations."

Quickly reaching the command bridge, Amen immediately felt angry. Walking up to Azhek Ahriman, Chief Librarian of the Thousand Sons, Amen composed himself, before continuing.

"Captain." he said sternly. Ahriman, who was consulting with the adepts and various staff, turned and inclined his head, indicating Amen could speak.

"I cannot help but wonder why my squad went unsupported against the threat that, incidentally, we have removed." Ra said accusingly.

Ahriman spoke, _I'm afraid that was unavoidable. Your squad had just had their armour re-fitted and cleaned, yes? The rest of the Astartes on-board had yet to have theirs' re-fitted, the only reason your squad went first was so you could have it for your introductions_ Ahriman explained, his voice soothing, _I know you are angry, brother, but I have heard of youe mastery of the Enumerations; I hope these new squadmates aren't digging up the past?_ Ahriman asked, with an inquirng look.

"No, my lord, forgive my lack of discipline." said Ahriman, bowing his head respectfully. "As a side note, I was wondering when we would reach the new system."

Ahriman smiled. _Now._

Amen felt the warp around him shift and dissolve as _Merciless Truth_ and the rest of the fleet translated into real-space. The other ships, four in total, began to separate. To bring the Emperor's Truth to the system faster, the fleet would split up.

_You know your orders, I assume?_ asked Ahriman politely, indicating he had work to do.

Noticing he was keeping the Chief Librarian from work, Amen bowed quickly, before adding, "Of course, my lord." Departing swiftly, Amen headed for Hangar Bay 7, his squad's designated post. There they would remain on standby as negotiations were carried out with the planet's government.

Sending a telepathic message to all the squad, he told them to armour themselves in full-plate, prepare their weapons, pick up ammunition then meet him in Hangar Bay 7, Dock 4.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Talakis listened carefully to Varsicus speaking to the sergeant and to brother Darnath. He smiled inwardly to himself, yes he definately remembered brother Varsicus, how could he forget. He had served with him in the purging of Tantius IV when the ruling nobles had declined lord magnus invitation to join the imperium. 

He remembered the debates Varsicus had with several other brothers on the dangers of the great ocean. He knew Varsicus was not one to give up on his point easily when he knew he was right.

"So brother i see you havnt changed since Tantius IV still always up for a debate. I knew i recognised you from somewhere. Come we have much work to do here and we can catch up on old times while we work.


----------



## The emperors chosen (Feb 27, 2010)

Mathias was in his arming chamber cleaning his blade, when he felt the ship shudder.
"well it seems like we're out of the warp" he muttered to himself "good, I was getting sick of it". He suddenly felt a psychic push at the end of his mind, and recognizing it, dropped the shields surrounding his mind
The voice of Amen filled his head, it felt like Amen was right next to Mathias
"Armor yourselves in full-plate, prepare your weapons, pick up ammunition then meet us in Hangar Bay 7, Dock 4."
Sending a quick reply of confirmation, Mathias picked up his blade, and giving it a final look, slid it into the sheath on his belt.
He then turned, and looked at his armor where he had placed it, the quick repairs made to his helmet clashing with the rest of his armor.
"Well it's not pretty, but it'll get the job done" he said, and began to put his armor on.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath stood in the training area, patching up the bit where the daemons broadsword had scathed him. He clocked Brother Martheus walking in with a power sword strapped around his waist. "With those pithy daggers, he's going to need all the extra help he can get" Darnath muttered to himself, wiping off the last remnants of gore from his armour. He stood upright and looked at Martheus. He was about Darnath's height, but slightly bigger build. It didn't matter, Darnath was almost an expert of using the opponents advantage, what ever that happened to be, against them. "How about a duel? You and me? You think you are so good, prove it!" Darnath said, knowing that Martheus was known to be arrogant, and a slight to his abilities was sure to force him to accept. However, before his brother could respond, the ship shuddered and Amen Ra's voice chimed over the vox telling them do finish what they were doing and report to their assigned hanger. "Maybe later then!" Darnath said, picking up his weapons and walking past his brother, expecting him to follow suit and come to the hanger bay...


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Never having been able to turn down a good duel Martheus drew his new sword and took his stance, then much to Martheus' annoyance the ship shuddered and he knew they had left warp space, just as this thought entered his mind so did the voice of Amen Ra 'Armor youselves in full-plate, prepare your weapons, pick up ammunition and meet an Hangar Bay 7' never being one to want to break orders, Martheus resheathed his sword and walked out of the training area trying to keep his annoyance as covered as possible although he knew this was nigh impossible with Amens power, he was to stubborn not to try. Upon entering the Hangar he greeted his brothers and then moved over to the wall and lent there and polished his new blade ... He counted his squad members and noticed someone was not here yet, having not been introduced he did not remember who so just left it and stopped paying attention to his surroundings while he admired his new blade


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Sgt. Amen stood next to the drop pod, hoping he would never have to enter it. He watched as his squad slowly assembled, all ready for war. Amen saw some of them were eager to fight, whereas some, like him, wanted a peaceful re-unition with the lost sons of humanity, not a cruel war.

"A transmission is being sent down to the plantet's central governing capital now. This will determine what we do." said Amen to the assembled squad. "Personally, I hope that they will peacefully accept the Emperor's light, but...that's not always possible..." he said sadly, remembering countless worlds full of bright minds and knowledge which had been burnt and brought forcefully into the Imperium.

"Now, should we have to liberate the planet, here is the _plan_" said Amen, stressing the word plan, similing slightly. "The people here do not know their own army's strength, we have read the Commander's minds and they have a powerful military, but the seem to see us as invincible. Although we are much stronger, their numbers are superior. Their armies incoprerate biologically-augmented men with relatively strong armour; better than a guardsman, but not as good as Astartes." said Amen, a note of pride in his voice.

"So, we must play our advantage. If we seize the capital swiftly, the rest of the planet will soon fold. The problem is, it is protected by a powerful force shield and vast array of anti-air lasers. These have to be taken out so our stormbirds can drop off troops. We would use drop pods, but we are unsure of how advanced the AA guns are; and I'm not taking the risk." continued Amen.

"There is a power generator that supplies energy to the capital about 25 kilometres away from the city. This must be knocked out so the assault can commence. However, as our numbers are not infinite, we cannot send the whole force to knock out the generators, and if we did, it would give the enemy army time to moblize and face us on open ground, which is most unadvisable." explained Amen.

"Therefore, Squad Amen will take a drop pod to the generator, knock it out quickly, then the main force will drop in on the city. Although it seems less _exciting_, our objective is crucial." finished Amen, allowing the plan to sink in.

Amen looked around. Other squads were positioned by their stormbirds, readying weapons, as their sergeants went over their battle-plans.

"Everyone, inside the drop pod." ordered Amen, walking over and opening the hatch. The squad got into the drop pod, the harnesses closing over them and the hatch sealing shut. Amen patched through to the vox link. And waited.

OOC: I will determine whether or not the people resist, how they resist (if they do), and what course of action the pod/squad takes. In other words, don't post something like "The drop pod launched and they landed on the planet amidst the enemy stronghold!" because I will just ask you to delete it.

EDIT: Of course, you may still post your character's reactions, their thoughts, etc.

OOC: Yes, deathbringer, I realise, but at the moment you are all in the same position. Very soon, however, I will give individual updates.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Varsica smiled as he entred the drop pod and laughed at Talakis's words. he remembered the good times..

"Tantius, if I remember rightly that was the world where we debated the dangers of the ocean, in the end it was Lord Ahriman and then Lord Magnus himself that interjected and convinced me against my point. It is impossible to argue against such a huge intellect."

He gave a small smile. 

"I remember you now, your face is familiar, though your arguments were as fiery as a pyrae should be. Incidentally, which side were you on?"

He sat and and strapped himself into the grav chair looking keenly at his brother, the building excitement of war was upon him

(OOC: Farseer your updates are almost like a story or an rp post.. .you need to give us something to say... as I suggested individual updates may help this rp move on quicker)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Amen Ra listened down his vox unit. The tension was palpable.

"Damn!" cursed Amen, his grip on the Enumerations temporarily weakened. The drop pod rotated into the firing position, the pistons locking into place.

_Time untill combat insertion: 10, 9, 8, 7..._

"Thousand Sons!" roared Amen, "You know your mission. You know what you must do. You know no fear!"

_8, 7, 6..._

"For Magnus! And for the Emperor!" he roared, the vox unit awash with a choir of power and faith.

_5, 4, 3..._

Amen frowned as he heard one vox-cast float above all the others.

*Enemy neuron cannon has fired. Repeat: High Alert, all ships to immediately move to High Orbit to evade the maximum-range. Neuron Blast imminent.*

_We're in Low Orbit_ thought Amen suddenly. _We don't stand a chance._

_2, 1,..._ A catastrophic blast hit the ship, rocking it on it's side. Warnings went across the entire ship, the shields penetrated and the ship vunerable.

_Zero._

The drop pod launched, rocketing towards the planet's surface.

"We're way off course!" shouted Amen, "At least 4 kilometres away from the Power Grid!"

Warnings flared across the drop pod, the data-display showing their estimated drop-zone. Amen's estimate had been very close.

Heat built up in the drop pod as the volatile atmosphere reacted with the intense heat of the moving lump of metal. Small explosions ripped at the drop pod, tearing away chunks of the plating. The retro-thrusters whined, before petering out. The drop was way too fast.

The pod landed.



Amen stumbled out of the pod, coughing. They had landed in the middle of the desert to the west of the main continent, the Power Grid barely visible in the distance. They had landed in a huge sand dune, and half the pod was underground. And it was sinking fast.

Varsica & Martheus: You are near the bottom of the pod, and furthest from the only open pod-fin. Sand is pouring in from damaged hull of the drop pod, what will you do?

Darnath: You were near the top, and was sent spiralling out of the pod when it crashed, landing heavily at the bottom of the sand dune. You see a golden glint in the distance, the opposite direction from the Power Grid. Do you abandon the squad in the quest for knowledge?

Mathias & Talakis: The drop pod has collapsed inwards, pieces of it's structure trapping you to either side of the pod. With it sinking fast, how will you escape?

Ohra: You roll out of the pod, crawling out of the open pod-fin. You can see two dots on the landscape next to the Power Grid, and they are approaching. They look like they are at least 6 hours away, but they move fast. Will you try to divine what they are, or help your squadmates?


(OOC: At last lazy me managed an individual update, but still I left my previous post for quite a while without reply, and there were things you could've done)


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Talakis turned his head towards Varsica with a smile beneath his helmet. He realised his brother was already turning his attention to another debate. " i was under the opinion and still am that there is much yet to learn from the great ocean, and many dangers lurk in the abyss. We must be very careful in our search for knowledge but the rewards at the end will justify the means".

Then the orders came through from sgt Amen that this was gonna be a combat drop. Talakis was secretly hoping this world would come into compliance without the violence. But that was not meant to be sadly.

Talakis felt the impact of the blast just before the pod dropped. This was gonna get rough he thought to himself. The pod was hit on numerous ocasions on its decent but by the emperors grace made it to the ground largely intact.

Some of the debrie from the pod trapped Talakis and Mathias inside. Talakis tried to move it but couldnt. He turned to Mathias and said "I cant move this on my own brother were gonna have to put our combined strength together into this to see if we can move it. Are you ready, on the count of three push, 1..2...3 push"


----------



## The emperors chosen (Feb 27, 2010)

Mathias was strapping himself in across from Talakis and listening intently as Amen described the combat drop, when a voice flooded his vox."Enemy neuron cannon has fired. Repeat: High Alert, all ships to immediately move to High Orbit to evade the maximum-range. Neuron Blast imminent."
He felt the blast hit the ship as the pod launched, with numerous debris pieces hitting it.
Mathias was worried, every piece that hit the pod made it that much further off target.
The pod smashed into the ground, pieces of it caving in coming dangerously close to Mathias's head.Talakis turned to Mathias and said
"I cant move this on my own brother were gonna have to put our combined strength together into this to see if we can move it. Are you ready, on the count of three push, 1..2...3 push"
"aye brother, push!" Mathias heaved himself at the structure, his armor's servos whining in protest as he struggled to remove the blockage.
"brother, what if I try using my powers to move the blockage, do you think it will work?" Mathias asked, the strain apparent in his voice as tried to dislodge a support beam.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath was silent on the eve of battle. Before they got into the pod, he said nothing, focusing solely on the task at hand. When the Drop Pod was being counted down to launch, he said nothing. When the alarms went off he said nothing, for fear that in saying something he might portray his nervousness. When the pod hit the sand, he was near the top and was flung clear of the drop pod. He did a turn in the air and landed on his back about 15 meters from the pod. In the distance there was a golden glint, almost like one of the vast libraries of Prospero. Darnath was intrigued, but his squad still had a mission. But if they took out the power grid, whatever knowledge was stored there would surely be lost to an assault or bombardment. Which was more valuable, knowledge or the squad as a whole. Darnath knew the answer, but still voxed Amen, just incase he would let him investigate "Sir, in the distance there appear to be some sort of golden tower like one of the vast libraries on Prospero. I know our mission is important, but surely to lose me and maybe one other person in the pursuit of knowledge which may never be found again is worth it. None can stand against the might of the Astartes, our legion has proved that time and again. Would you allow me to go and find out what knowledge is stored there?" Darnath waited for Amen's response, but he had a strong premonition that the answer would be "No"...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The whole pod shook, already vibrating from the impact with the missile it trembled sickeningly as it hit the groud and Varsica felt his back hit the bottom of the pod. Sand showered down over his helm and he sneered as his vision was clouded.

The sand wouldn't suffocate him, his integrated breathing system would see to that but it would cloud his vision and generally irritate him. Above him a shape moved and he raised a hand through the sand. 

"Would someone pull me up, I'm getting buried under this bloody sand"

He heard Darnath cry out 
"Sir, in the distance there appear to be some sort of golden tower like one of the vast libraries on Prospero. I know our mission is important, but surely to lose me and maybe one other person in the pursuit of knowledge which may never be found again is worth it. None can stand against the might of the Astartes, our legion has proved that time and again. Would you allow me o know and find out what knowledge is stored there?" 


His heart rate spiked in excitement

"Sir if Darnath does get permission to go, may I go to, to find uncounted knowledge is an opportunity I would hate to miss."

He shook his head to clear his vision

"Will someone give me a hand up, where the hell is Talakis, a hand please brother?"


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohra leapt into his seat and strapped on the harnesses around him as the count down began until a coice broke through his vox alerting the squad to a neuron cannon blast about to hit all ships in low orbit,exactly where there current position was.

Ohra began cursing to himself in his mind and mubling to himself about how stupid drops were and if the emerpour was so mighty were was he now.

5,4,3,2,1,
Debri began bouncing off the side the of the drop pod as it launched at huge speeds rocking slightly in the after shocks.
The area was begining to heat up and Ohra could see flames coming through the minute gaps.

"Stupid drops,stupid drops."
Ohra kept mumbling to himself the same words over and over agian.

Suddenly the hatches were blown down and Ohra was roling out.It appeared some members were having trouble getting out of the quick sinking pod and saw Mathias and Talakis struggling under parts of the caved in drop pod.
He leapt over and added his own efforts to the struggle and managed to pull several smaller pieces out the way so he could see the both under a beam.He saw Mathias moving a support beam over his body and helped pull it off freeing more off his bulk.

"brother, what if I try using my powers to move the blockage, do you think it will work?" 

"Aye,it seems like a good idea,you seem to be able to do the rest yourself so im going to help Varsica and Martheus."

He found them sinking slowly bellow the sand,unable to get a good grip on the slippery sand and ran over to them.Seeing their struggle he grabbed a piece of broken wreckage,a long beam b the look of it and stretched it out to them.

"Brothers!Grab the beam and I will attempt to pull you out,only one at a time though,im not that strong you know,haha"He laughed knowing the situation was fairly bad but attemting to cheer them up.

He heard Darnath ask if he could ivestigate a tower for knowledge,baha.The only knowledge on needs is which end of a sword to hold and whos the unlucky soul whos going to be on the recieving end.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

"Where the hell am i" said Talakis back at Varsica laughing. "Ill tell you where i am, im stuck over here in the corner with half a drop pod lying on me an Mathias. We should be ok but, Mathias Is gonna show us all what hes made of arent you brother. Lets see you move this rubble off us with that mind of yours. No pressure now any time you like".

Talakis liked to joke around with some of his squad mates to see how they would react. He knew Mathias would be well able to move the rubble off them with ease and then they would be able to join the rest of the squad outside the pod. He was kind of half hoping Mathias would be quick so they would have to help Varsica out. There was nothing more pleasing than having to help a battle brother out of a stupid situation which wasnt too dangerous.It was always good to bring up something funny to deflect a point that wasnt going the way you wanted in a debate.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

(OOC: Ohra, I did give you an update that you saw two black dots on the landscape...but never mind, you've missed that chance now.)

Amen Ra turned and saw the squad slowly extricating itself from the pod. He also caught Darnath's vox transmission. Amen's intrigue was piqued.

"Darnath, get over here for now. Our mission is the primary objective, but once the power grid is down..." he trailed off. In the distance, but closing fast, he saw two black dots. They seemed about 3 hours away.

"Squad, two possible hostiles inbound." as he said this, he entered his pre-cognitive state. The flow and ebb of the Aether around him was like the calm before the storm... Amen took his chance.

He saw the ships appraching. They were not unlike Valkyries, but more bulky and without missile racks. _How easy it would've been for these people to accept us..._ Amen thught sadly. He returned to his pysical body.

He scanned the area; they were on top of a dune, and there was a larger one about twenty paces away: towards the ships.

"Squad, get onto that dune, don't let the ships see you. When they get here, feel free to take down the left one, but leave the right alone, do you copy? I want to get ourselves a transport." said Amen telepathically. He led the way, getting into cover. They waited.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The ships hovered over the drop pod, slowly lowering. They had yet to see the squad.

"I'll take the right one..." said Amen, " kill the left one." he finished telepathically.

"Now!" he roared, unleashing a volley of psychic bolts into the right ship, paralyzing the pilots. The ship fell with a thud; un-harmed. The second ship dropped it's troops; men with powerful plasteel armour, and autoguns. The first ship also released some troops. There were about twenty.

"Use your boltguns and your powers!" shouted Amen, drawing his boltgun and shooting down two.

"Somebody get some kine shields up! Form a line! Aim for the neck, it's their weakest point! And somebody read their sergeant's thoughts; I want intel!" ordered Amen, this time using strategy and tactics to overcome his enemies.



OOC: They are stronger than stormtroopers, but weaker than Astartes, just to give an idea.

Talakis: A group of 4 have targeted you. They have damaged your helmet's targeting system, and it has clouded your vision. Will you remove your helmet and become vulnerable, or fight blind?

Ohra and Darnath: Some of the troopers armed with variant power weapons, around 8, have detached from te main group and have begun to charge you. Will you charge in or unleash powers/boltgun shells?

Mathias: You notice five men move higher up the dune to set up heavy weapons; similar to autocannons. They will cause significant damage if they are not stopped. What will you do?

Martheus: When you have answered the last update, you will face a handful of opponents, four or five, that have taken cover behind some drop pod rubble and are attempting to flank the Thousand Sons. How will you respond?

EVERYONE: The left gunship needs taking down. Some/all of you may attempt to destroy it, working together to blow it apart. Use your powers, as boltgun shells cannot harm it. It has two heavy-bolter variant weapons underslung on each wing, and is hovering behind the enemy about 15 feet in the air. (*I often use the word "variant" just to give an idea of what it is like; I could say slugorgashner but that would make no sense to you guys, and how would Amen know what they call their guns anyway? Instead, I just give an Imperial reference, which is accurate enough to RP with.*)

OOC: Heartslayer (Martheus) please respond as you haven't posted since before the drop and haven't replied to my PM.

BAH! SO SORRY VARSICA: You take stock of the situation around you. The squad is dividng itslef; all focusing on separate tasks. You must stand as the Sergeant's second-in-command and help him create a single effective fighting unit. How will you do this?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC: Nothing for me)

Varsica chuckeld at Talakis's words as he pulled himself from the wreckage, using his strength to pull hand over hand till he emerged caked in sand and grime over the beautiful red and gold of his armour.

He liked Talakis, fun interesting and loyal yet he couldn't help but dislike the sergeant. He was authoritarian, which was a necessary quality, yet he seemed up himself, superior and smug, brash and overconfident in his power, it was a trait Varsica could not abide and it left a bitter taste in his drying mouth.

Yet respect for rank was a motto and he would not succumb to personal emotion and allow petty distaste to overcome him. He sighed deeply repeating the words of the 7th enumeration, holding it embracing it as he followed the squad to cower within the dune.

It started as a hum and grew into a growling roar as the, two sparkling ants upon the horizon became a vast, swollen bellied bees , gun turrets swirling in the wind and Varsica closed his eyes, taking a moment to steady himself 

"I'll take the right one..." said Amen, " kill the left one." he finished telepathically.

A Pavoni, a biomancer, attack a dropship? Many of the pavoni could conjure lightening from the air yet this was not Varsica's strong point, he specialised in human flesh, he could feel every touch of Amen's mind work, felt the twist f the neural cord grip the pilots in an immobile icy grip. Crude, very crude and unrefined but for a corvidae, leaps ahead, who had he studied from, where had he learned such skills?

The ship thudded to the ground, lolling upon its side and Varsica smiled as troops poured from the underbelly, much more his fight, he felt there life forms, felt there beating heart, fragile necks and he felt a prong of happiness within the enumerations yet he quashed it quickly, regaining his control and composure.

"Somebody get some kine shields up! Form a line! Aim for the neck, it's their weakest point! And somebody read their sergeant's thoughts; I want intel!" ordered Amen, this time using strategy and tactics to overcome his enemies.

He stepped forward to form the line and he felt his brothers massing together and saw Ahra the athanaean close by

"Ahra, the commander is your responsibility brother, with the information of his mind we can suss his movements."

A bullet flashed by his ear and he ducked, flinching instinctively as a second round flashed over him, and he saw the monstrous bolter like sponson twisting towards him

"Marthias, a kine shield would be a real help right now"

He turned his attention to the gun, not alive, lightening,

He mustered the warp turning it sky woods, forming the energy, an eletrical pulse, thin yet powerful, which flashed down, scything through the sky to smash upon the sponson.

"Was it powerful enough" barked his brain "Please let it be enough


----------



## The emperors chosen (Feb 27, 2010)

Mathias opened his mind to the powers of the warp, and using them, moved the debris out of the way. He pulled himself up out of the pod, and gathering his weapons,listened to Amen's vox. He quickly observed what was going on, and with a grin shouted
"brothers!, there's some heavy weapons over on the right dune, I'm going to take them out!" He drew his bolt pistol, and charged. The native had draped sand colored cloth over their armor,obviously an attempt to camouflage themselves from conventional opponents, The astartes however, were not conventional.
Mathias suddenly felt a blast on his chest, and saw that one of the guns had gotten off a shot against him
"lucky shot" he muttered to himself, firing his pistol, and watching one of the men's chest explode. He then reached to his belt, and taking a grenade out, he primed and threw it, watching as it landed amongst the men before it exploded. Quickly running the distance remaining, he drew his blade and killed the rest of the men.
"objective secured Amen" Mathias voxed


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

As Martheus saw Ohra run over to him and brother Varsica he shouted "brother, leave me, i can use my powers to escape, Varsica can not" 
He drew on the powers of the warp to shift the sand from around him using his power, and then pulled himself up out of the drop pod and began to recover although the movement of such a light earth form as sand was childs play there had been a lot of it so this earth movement had been somewhat draining on Martheus.

after Recovering Martheus saw the dropships that Amen had spotted, and they were closing fast, he heard Amens voice inside his head "i'll take the right one... killl the left one" 

as the ships got in close and slowed down Martheus saw Amen Disable the left ship, but it still dropped off troops as the right ship had also, four of the enemy troops had picked out Martheus as their target for assault, "this is just what i've been waiting for" Martheus mumbled to himself 

As the enemies came within Martheus range he fired a bolt pistol shot into the right shoulder of one of them and watched him fall to the floor, he than used his powers and pulled the sand up around the feet and shins of the other three stopping them briefly in their tracks he dashed forward, one butterfly dagger in his left hand, his new katana in the right, he got to the first trapped enemy and with barely any struggle got his butterfly dagger into the flesh of his neck, by this time the other two enemies had freed themselves and were closing again on Martheus. he sheathed his sword and drew his second Buterfly dagger, he felt a thud against his left shoulder pad as one of them fired at him, this infuriated Martheus and he charged, the foolish enemy carried on firing at Martheus but Martheus dodged the shots he closed the gap and flung one of his butterfly daggers into the enemies right shoulder causing him to drop his gun, Martheus then pulled his bolt pistol out and fired a single shot into his left shoulder and a second through his forehead, he reholstered his bolt pistol and retrieved his dagger.
Martheus thought to himself "where did the other one go" he scanned the area around him but he was nowhere to be seen, so Martheus went and joined the others in trying to take out the other dropship.


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

OOC-You said i could find out what the dots where or help my comrades, i chose the latter.

Ohra stood up and brushed of the dirt from his shoulders after getting down to help a comrade then told to go away.Well I think im going to remeber this.
He heard the squad leader give his orders and ran over to Darnath who was staring at a golden tower.
"Come brother,you can wonder about these things after this fight,besides, theres a measly eight.I say we run at them with swords and our wits.You could provide fire support if you wished i suppose but i would rather we go in and engage them face to face."(OOC-Ill do what ever you decide on this one,run and fight or shoot Im not too bothered)

Ohra waited for a reply but drew his bolter and unleashed several quick shots dropping the lead man and wounding another.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath was angry, he could feel it inside him. Amen had denied them the chance at fresh knowledge. Despite what Amen had said about possibly gathering it after the power grid was offline, Darnath knew that the knowledge stored there would be smashed into oblivion by their ships in orbit. It pained Darnath to think about losing such potential knowledge, but Amen had made the call and at the moment there were more pressing matters. He turned to help Ohra who was presently fighting the troops attacking them. The ships had come in close, and several men were running at them with what seemed to be crude forms of power weapons. Darnath thought about charging them, but after a flash of remembrance of Brother Varsica's words on the ship, he stood his ground. He pulled his bolt pistol out, and reached into the either for his power and then raised his pistol to neck height. The world around him slowed, and the men coming towards him appeared to move in slow-motion. In fact, they were moving at a normal speed, but Darnath had made his own time stream faster than anyone else's. He fired one shot which pierced the eye piece of the front man, causing his head to explode in a red mist. He fired two more shots with pin point accuracy, each one finding the vulnerable neck joint. 

The final one seemed to be a sergeant of sorts, and was focused solely on eliminating Darnath. Now he would show them the true might of the Thousand Sons. He slipped back into the normal time stream, only to change powers so he didn't become too drained. He concealed himself and sent one bolt into one of his hands which forced him to released his grip on his sword. He picked up his sword with his one good hand, and Darnath swiftly mangled that hand too. Now the man was truly terrified. Darnath strolled up to him, his mind straining to keep the veil over himself. He raised his bolt pistol to the man's head, and released the veil. The sudden appearance of the Astartes in front of the man cause his mind to collapse. He spoke in a voice that betrayed his emotions, "WHAT ARE YOU?!" The man was terrified, unnerved and most of all didn't want to die, and Darnath could tell this all from those three words. He could tell this man would have made a promising soldier, had his leaders not resisted the Imperium's message. "I am Darnath, bringer of light to the darkness and keeper of the tenants which bind our Imperium together and son of Magnus. I am also your doom" And with that Darnath fired at point-blank range and destroyed the man's skull. He turned back to Ohra and called out "Let us help our brothers disable the other gunship." And with that Darnath turned his attention to the gunship, ready to assist in it's downfall...

(OCC: My comment at the end is meant for when Imperium's Finest has finished the half of the men I left for him)


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

Seeing Darnath draw his weopan and shoot the men down he guesed it was shhot them that he had opted for,oh well,there will be more no doubt.He sprinted to the right and saw three men break off from the rest and start running over to him.
He put switched to auto fire on his bolter and starting shooting the oncoming foes and hit the enter man several times,two in the chest alone erupting him in an explosion of blood and gore.The blood splattered all over the other two and stained the sand red.
He took of his helmet and slung it over his left arm and drew his combt blade and began a few testing swings before sprinting towards the remaing soldiers.They shot off thier auto guns and several hit him in the chest,one even punched through and caused him to gasp.
He quickly made himself disapear to their eyes as he apoached them.When he was standing behind them he breathed down one of their necks and stuck his balde in and out the other side,piercing his heart and leaving him to die he turned to the final heretic.He grinned at him and through him onto his comrades spasming body and cut a huge gape through his back opening up his insides.What was their shocked him but Ohra tried not too look too long and ripped out its heart.
Ohra turned round to see Darnath slay the seargant and ran over to him."Let us help our brothers disable the other gunship." he heard Darnath say to him.
"Hmmph,its a suprise its still their but then agian,us heroes havent came yet"and after saying his piece he sprinted onto the top of a dune where he had left his bolter and picked it up and started shooting the aircraft to grab its attention.

"Someone needs to get in their or something!"Ohra shouted before rolling to the side as his position was strafed by the remaining sponson.
"Quickly!"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

It had been early on that Amen had come to him, appointed him second in command. Either of the two veterans were logical choices, yet Varsica had a feeling that the sudden ascendancy of the pyrae was the reason for his own rise. Corvidae and pyrae were struggling, grappling for prominance and power.

Hence his ascension, second in command, authority over the squad of a sergeant he loathed... maybe another reason for ascension, a show of respect, respect for his experience.

He watched, watched the inexpereinced recruits scatter like eager animals and he reached out with him mind forcing his touch upon their eager auras pressing his urgency and dissapointment upon them

*"Do you take so lightly the orders of your sergeant" he barked through the vox

"Where is the kine shield Marthias? the information Ohra? where is the line? Squad form up on me"*

He stepped foward bolter raised hoping his squad would see sense and form the line


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

OOC: just to make a point if u read the recruitment thread none of us have kine shields


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Amen Ra was appauled at what happened next. The squad broke ranks, spreading out and providing the organised lines of natives the chance they needed.

"Damn it, form up!" he roared, empowering his boltgun shells with aetheric energy. Every shot hit with deadly accuracy, as Amen fired on semi-automatic, watching each shot hit home to deadly effect. The power was draining him, but his mastery of the Enumerations allowed him to continue with a force of will.

As Amen tried to restore order, he saw Varsica doing so also.
"One day he will make a fine sergeant..." thought Amen. "Form up, get those kine shields! What are they planning?" shouted Amen down the vox and telepathically.

One of the men stood out; dressed in a worn dark battle-tunic, various medals showing his prowess, and a rapier at his side. Although he was not able to read the mind of the commander, he could at least read into the future of the battle's course.

It was easy to pluck the correct course of the future, it being so close to the present. He fell into a kind of semi-consciousness, his mastery of the Enumerations allowing him to have half an awareness of the battle whilst reading the aetheric currents. He was horrified at what he saw.

"Fall back!" he screamed down the vox, "Get the kine shields up, get into the Tenth Enumeration, fall back behind the sand dune and take cover! Do it now!" he roared, blasting a couple of enemies back with bolts of warp energy before charging backwards over the hill. He dived over the dune, and continued to run. "Keep moving!" he cried.

Normally, a device of such power would be kept sacred and used in the darkest of battles. Normally such a device would destroy any enemy within it's radius. Against psychically-attuned minds, it would be a massacre.

The commander drew back his hand, and threw the vortex grenade.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Varsica: You hear Amen's orders and move to follow them, but two enemies block your path. Do you risk running away under enemy fire, or do you risk the unknown that Amen has ordered you to flee?

Ohra and Darnath: You have moved towards the flank, away from the squad. You have the furthest to run. Will you use your powers to escape somehow?

Martheus: You are furthest in, and have seen and recognised the vortex grenade for what it is. If you attempt to run, you may not make it. Perhaps now is the time to manipulate the earth into a rock fortress around you, and charge it with warp energy in the hope it can resist the grenade?

Mathias and Talakis: (Talakis respond to the last post first, then to this update.) You stayed relatively near the battle line, but a large group is shooting you from the other side of the dune. They have managed to cripple your helmets' optical system. As you tear them off, you see the vortex grenade spinning towards you. Will you try to run away? Or attempt to blast it away from you, risking instant detonation?

EVERYONE: If you don't know what a vortex grenade is *facepalm* find out. It is incredibly powerful, so don't whine about _How would an ordinary sergeant have one?_ because it will all be explained. I'm assuming it would affect the Thousand Sons even more because they are psykers and it is a warp-based weapon.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

As Martheus spotted the Vortex grenade he knew he had no chance of running, he shifted into the tenth enumeration and quickly began pulling up as much earth as he could manage around himself in some hope that this would protect him from the Vortex Grenade, by the time he had finished building a fortress that was so tightly packed and thick that it would cause even an Astartes trouble to bust through he sat in a meditative position, and drew all the energy he could muster from the warp and channelled it into the 8ft thick wall of rock he had formed around himself, he sat there, waiting for his almost guaranteed doom, when another vision broke through his enumerations and he saw what it was that Amen had been so worried about and new that even if he did die it was either him or the whole squad and his death was the less of two evils, the warp energy that poured into him with this vision was immense, more than anything he had ever felt before, his eyes burst open and were glowing a bright purple, he channelled this new found energy into the walls of his fortress knowing that if this much power couldn't stop a Vortex Grenade nothing could, shy of an alpha plus psyker


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

"Darnath, quickly, slow down time and grab the grenade and throw it back, quick"

(OOC-This is what i THINK would be the best cause of action at the time which is why i put it,its a recomendation.)

Ohra sprinted to a nearby sand dune instead of the one the squad had been ordered too as there was no chance in hell that he was going to make it so jumped over the top and buried as big a hole as as he could in the shifting sand,waiting for the ineviatble as he also switched to the 10th enumeration and put as big a barrier around his mind as he could.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Talakis watched on with a cool head as some of the squad ran off with too much eagerness to joint he fight. He stood beside Varsica unleashing fire balls into the fold. He turned to Varsica and said "there is a lot of work to be done in this squad brother they are over eager to impress the new sergeant i fear. You are right to reign them in. If this had to have been a better equiped foe we would have spread ourselves too thin. Discipline is the key. with a kine shield up and disciplined fire this battle would be over by now".

Talakis thought to himself the sergeant should be taking more command of this himself. Unless of course he was judging them to see what they were made of and in any case they had failed miserably. Running around in a melee like a mob of Orks, this was unfitting from a squad of the emperors chosen. Not even the barbaric space wolves were so undisciplined. The thousand sons were better than this. Its just as well there is no one else arond to see it.


----------



## The emperors chosen (Feb 27, 2010)

"DAMN YOU TRAITORS, DEATH THE EMPEROR'S ENEMIES!" shouted Mathias, shooting his bolt pistol at a group of men on another dune. He felt a sudden blow to his head, and his left eye suddenly became dark. He ripped off his helmet, and giving it a quick glance, saw that it was unsalvageable. Mathias felt a massive increase in warp energy, and turning his head,saw a grenade arching through the air towards him "By the emperor" h muttered. "TALAKIS,RUN!" Mathias shouted while bullets whizzed around him. He dived behind another dune,trying to put as distance between him and the grenade as possible.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Talakis responded to sgt Amen "Ill try and get our brothers back into some coherency" With that Talakis moved off a bit from Varsica and shouted through the vox. "Brothers you forget your discipline Form up a line on me covering fire as our brothers retreat to my position". Mathias was first to arrive. A stray shot hit talakis on the head knocking out his optical sensors, a minor problem so he just took off the helmet and attached his side. 

Talakis was just about to greet Mathias when he heard heard Amen cry out for everyone to fall back. He wondered what was going when he suddenly heard Mathias yelling for him to run. Only then did he see the vortex grenade flying through the air. _This is goonna be close he thought to himself_ as he started running back towards the dune as fast as his legs could carry him.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath heard the sergeants scream and recognized the terror in his voice. Something big, even cataclysmic, was about to happen, and Amen was giving them a chance to run or die. He noticed the sergeant of the enemy throw a delicately engineered and ornate weapon at them.By it's size and shape, Darnath knew it to be a vortex grenade _"What the hell is a sergeant doing with a vortex grenade"_ he thought, but there was no time to ponder such things, they had to move. Ohra barked an order at him like Amen would have "Darnath, quickly, slow down time and grab the grenade and throw it back, quick". "I'm not fucking Magnus, I can't when it's so close and about to explode so soon. I'd be killed for sure." And at the Darnath slipped with ease into the 10th Enumeration, as per orders. He had no time to debate with Ohra about what he should do, otherwise they would both die. Darnath reached in warp and pushed out of sinc with the regular time stream, making himself incredibly fast. Because the vortex grenade made the boundaries thinner, getting the power was easier, but he had to be aware that it also made him more sechptable to having his mind fried by the raw stuff of the great ocean. He had to strike a balance, not being so close to the normal time stream that he wasn't fast enough, but not so far out of the normal flow of time that the resistance with the flowing river of time made him to slow to take advantage of his added speed. 

He pushed his physique to the limit, straining both his mind and body as he sprinted to where the steadfast figure of Amen stood. When he was but a few feet from them, he glanced behind him and saw Ohra burying his head like and old Terran flightless bird he had hear of, and Martheus was consumed by a purple glowing fortress of rock. He [Martheus] was too close, the swirling vortex would surely consume him! Darnath could do nothing to save his brother, he was stuck in an impenetrable rock fortress, and he couldn't get back fast enough to break through, rescue him and haul him back. But maybe he could help. The vortex grenade was reaching the apex of the natural curve the sergeant had thrown. If he were to shot it in the air, it would explode prematurely, and possibly miss Martheus and Ohra, or the bolt shell could, somehow, break the intricate mechanisms in had and prevent it from activating completely. So, running backwards, Darnath drew his pistol and fired three shots in a straight, descending from the point where the vortex grenade was, hoping one of them would hit is and detonate it prematurely. That was all Darnath could do, and he just hoped it was enough...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Amen turned and ran, he ran with all of his strength. He saw his squad fall into disarray, each running on a different path. Some attempted to restore the order he had shattered, some following his pathetic example and fleeing with him. This was wrong.

Turning, Amen stood fast in the face of the vortex grenade. "Fall back to me, brothers!" he cried, his resolve unshakeable. He felt each of the Thousand Sons ascend into the Tenth Enumeration.

"I am their sergeant." said Amen quietly. "I will protect them with all of my power."

He watched as Darnath pumped three pistol shots into the vortex grenade. Amen knew it would take physical and aetheric power to weaken the grenade's strength. Summoning all his courage, Amen Ra descended into the Seventh Enumeration.

"I will attempt to weaken the grenade." said Amen down the vox. "I will either succeed, or my unprotected mind will shatter. If I show signs of this, I give you my order to execute me. I will not be reduced to a spawn of the Great Ocean." he concluded, burying a bitter memory. He would not lose another squad.

Amen summoned all the powers at his command, and focussed them on the grenade. Roaring as his previously contained energy streamed from him like a tide, Aetheric Lightning appeared at his fingertips, crackling with power. He built up all of his strength into one finger. He let it loose.

The enemy soldiers cowered in horror at the incandescent fury that was unleashed. The lightning clawed across the sand dunes, gaining more power as it advanced. Darnath's bullets span through the air, two of them missing the tiny target. The last crossed the path of the lightning, and created a flaming hellbolt which smashed into the grenade.

The explosion was catastrophic, energy coiling around the grenade and turning sand to glass. The gambit, however, had pulled off; the explosion was only corperal, not Aetheric. The enemy soldiers were torn apart, their flesh ripped from their bones, and their brains boiled.

Amen collapsed to the ground, the vast amount of energy spent taking an equally vast toll on his vitality. He got up into a kneeling position, breathing heavily.

"Somebody... get the second transport up...and put me inside. Make your way untill we are one kilometre from the Power Grid, then hide the ship and ourselves. Then wait...for my orders..." Amen blacked out.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

VarsicaRespond to the last post first, then this one, perhaps even in one megapost!) If you stay still to shoot the enemies, then you feel the edge of the vortex grenade ravage you. You must concentrate completely to survive it, without being tempted to shield yourself with aetheric energy. If you run, you escape the blast but your power cable to your suit is damaged by enemy gunfire. You may only have a few hours left before a resupply is needed.

Ohra and Darnath: You escaped the blast, but only just. You are hurled several feet into the air and down a sand dune, and once more you both see the Golden Tower in the distance. You are both tempted by it's promise of power and knowledge.

Martheus: The psychic powers of the grenade removed, your fortress of rock must hold against the corperal onslaught. You weather the storm, relatively unharmed. However, your fortress has turned to glass around you, closing you in, and you are losing energy fast from the rock shifting that saved your life. How will you escape before you black out?

Mathias and Talakis: Both of you escape the blast, knocked to the ground, but unharmed. You notice Martheus trapped in his fortress of glass; what will you do to help him?

EVERYONE: You must commandeer the second ship and work out how to fly it. (Read the mind of the paralysed pilot?) You then have a choice; you can disobey Amen's orders and fly for the Golden Tower, or obey and fly to within one kilometre of the Power Grid. Bare in mind you must face the consequences should you attempt to disobey; and you will have to face the loyal members of the squad, let alone Amen when he awakes. 

You must also interact with each other; how you think the battle went, reflections, the question of the vortex grenade, recovery, etc.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Feeling the immense power of the warp dissapear from around him Martheus wondered if he was alive, he blinked a few times and regained awareness of where he was; he had survived but now the fortress of rock he had made had been turned to glass by the grenade, he pondered how the grenade had not killed him, and then his mind snapped back to the present, how was he going to escape he was severely drained (though not as much as expected as he was drawing energy from somewhere or something other than his normal capabilities) so could not use his powers to shift the fortress, maybe if he could muster enough strength he could use his power sword to slice himself out. He tried to stand but his head span so he resorted to a kneeling position and drew his sword, it was still glowing an extraordinary shade of blue, he found this curious but hoped that maybe whatever power was left in his sword was enough to free him he began hacking away at the glass the power left in his sword appearing to reduce it back into nothing but sand, although this made his life easier he was still trapped within 8ft thick... he began to feel weak and his muscles tightened up inside his armour he couldn't keep this up any longer, he just prayed that his brothers would be able to free him... before it was to late *blacks out*


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

"Fall back!" he screamed down the vox, "Get the kine shields up, get into the Tenth Enumeration"

Something was wrong, was Amen loosing his mind, Kine shields in the 10th enumeration, he must be mad, his squad mates seemd to have descended into madness too running like headless chickens towards and now away from the enemy.

His backfoot sank into the sand as he stumbled forward rushing back towards the line which somehow had deserted him as they scurried away from the unforseen danger. An enemy checked his path and he felt fire ripple of the centre of is breast plate and he snarled as he heard the screams. This would never have happened if the athenean had read the commanders mind, if they had stuck to the plan.

A growling snarl rumbled in his throat as he raised his bolt pistol, he cast emotion aside and began the enumerations, words flowing easily over his lips as he segregated his mind . The weapon bucked, a bull in his hand straning to escape the confines of his tightly locked fingers. The bolt burrowed through the carapace of the warriors armour and he fell writhing as deep ruby blood spilled from the sudden puncture in his pale skin.
A second soldier stepped across his slumped comrade, words lost in the shouting of the battle upon his lips as he charged. The second bolt knocked him backwards and he fell screaming atop his dead brother, limbs interlocking in some twisted limp embrace.

He staggered backwards as the sergeant stepped forth, and though Varsiaca's body was totally controlled, heart rate low, muscles relaxed, the mental effort strained against the grinding cogs of his brain as he tried to slip from 9th to 10th, slip the final barrier against the warp in place.

Repetition, vital calming waves slid over him and he felt it coming, a wave of souless loss as the warp slid away, a fleeting memory, a lingering temptation that became ever stronger as his mind was suddenly battered by a wave of aetheric energy that pulled at his mind, threatening to tear him apart. Tides of nausea, a sickning disgust surged over him


'I am Varsica of the Pavoni, one of the original thousand, and now a son of Magnus." a surge of reassurance and will. He existed, he was a person a concious

"The flesh change did not take me then... it will not now"

Reassurance a resurgance of strength with his mind then Amen was there his body surging with the sudden surge in energy. He allowed it to fill him and mastered it, dominating the tides, defeating the entities that attempted to shred his soul into an abomination.

The world leered sickeningly as there was a sudden catastrophic explosion and Varsica staggered as the pressure was lifted yet the nausa remained and he held the inner oneness of the 10th as Amen staggered before him

Varsica's body moved with surprising speed yet his mind was slow and sluggish and thus he followed the orders without question. Carefully he scooped Amen within his arms and began to carry his sergeant silently towards the ship.

The urge to vomit rose yet he forced it away. He would not show weakness

"Sir when I am a little more rested, are there any physical wounds upon which my skills may be used. I have always been an adept biomancer."


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath was thrown a couple of hundred feet away by a stray lance of energy which knocked him off his already outbalanced stance. He landed in the soft sand and lay there for a few moments, exhausted by the strain of his extended and extreme power use. As he stood up, he noticed the familiar golden glimmer in the distance. The lore of forbidden knowledge whispered the promises of power. _"Potentia per Scientia. That's what I can offer you, power! Unlimited power"_ Darnath let the golden threaded words trickle over his ears. Then reality snapped back, and Darnath was forced to concede to his sergeants orders. Still if he could persuade Varsica to help him, there might still be hope for the glittering tower of knowledge. The looked over to Ohra, who was dusting himself off, and then in the direction of Martheus' glass prison. "Brother, let us free Martheus from his self made prison" And at that Darnath ran over and started to hack at the weakened section that Martheus had attacked from the inside...


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Talakis dusted himself off as he picked himself off the ground. He turned to see Martheus trapped in a cocoon of glass. Darnath was trying his best to hack away at the glass but it was never going to be quick enough. 

He sprinted over to where martheus was trapped and calling out to the brothers around him to "stand back". placing his hands on the glass he eased himself out of the tenth enumeration and with the aid of his tutlary he focused his mind in the warp calling forth all his power available to him. His hands started to heat up, transfering the heat onto the glass more and more power was drawn forth. He knew it was very dangerous to call on the warps power for too long, his body began to drain in colour and his body cooled to a dangerously low temperature, icecles began to form on his power armour. Just as he thought it wouldnt be enough the glass cracked open and Talakis fell to the ground drifting into and out of unconsiousness.


----------



## The emperors chosen (Feb 27, 2010)

Mathias picked himself up his armor still smoking from where he was shot. He looked around, and saw a pillar of glass, it's uneven edges reflecting the light of the sun. He picked up his blade from where it had fallen in the sand, and observing that there were no enemies, sheathed it. He saw saw Talakis come over to the sphere, and place his hands on it. Immediatly Mathias's mind was buffeted by the psychic powers Talakis was drawing on. "By the Emperor, he's going to get himself killed over there" Just as he said this Talakis collapsed. Mathias was the first one over there, and he crouched near the body, putting the skills he had learned in the apothecarion to good use. He looked up, and saw a body lying face dwon in the center of the sphere. He suddenly shouted "Darnath, come quickly!"


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

"Now then,why in the Emperors name was that man carrying a ruddy vortex grenade." Ohra asked to no one in particular as he was getting up and dusting himself off when he looked up and saw the Golden Tower.
Ohra was mesmerized by it and in the second it took to look at it knew he would do anything to find out more about.

"Hey,Darnath remember that?"

_If only Mathias and Talakis were out for the count aswell,there to uptight,stuck in the past and the old ways._He thought to himself.

"Darnath,do you think we should sneak away if no one else wants to come?" he asked as ran to catch up and help the fool stuck in his glass barrier.

"Why hasnt anyone used any inferno bolts on the glass yet,as it is after all only glass,melting sounds good to me."


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

OOC: Seeing as I'm unconscious, this update will be short. (No fun narrative writing for me... *cry*). 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

A lazy update here, but not much has happened to each individual to make them have a separate one; they are all in a similar position.

UPDATE: Martheus has been freed from the glass. However, he is unconscius (when am I going to spell that word right?) as is Talakis, who is in a very bad state. Along with Amen, nearly half the squad is out. This makes the temptation of the tower all the more powerful, as fewer stand in the way. As you gather around the glass pillar, you wonder at it. It is mass-aetheric reactive, it is a new substance. Will you take some of it for further study or leave it in case it is dangerous?

Also, with Amen out, the paralysis of the pilot is finished. He has stumbled out of the transport and began firing an autopistol. You cannot kill him or you won't know how to fly the ship, but you must subdue him and read his mind, then choose to fly within 1km of the Power Grid, or to the Golden Tower.



EDIT: deathbringer, that's fine. It's actually perfect, I hadn't thought of it at all. It makes me smile when players step close towards something many GMs would consider the "boundary" of their powers on other people, but then prove the way they have affected the situation is beneficial and interesting. I'm pleased with that. Very pleased. So, TALAKIS AND MARTHEUS WAKE UP! (As an aside, I also liked the _very first_ sentence!)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC: OHRA I AM GOING TO TALK TO YOU IGNORE ME AT YOUR PERIL)

Talakis and Martheus lay slumped upon the floor, rag dolls amongst a sea of stones and dust and Varsica stooped placing Amen upon the ground a small distance away from them as he caught a golden shimmer in the distance

His eyes flicked to the golden tower and he felt the pull of its knowledge, the hint of the unknown luring, tempting him with promises, power, knowledge, glory.

The words struck cords within him, yet they were spoken with a serpents forked tongue, unknown inside his head and he shivered. He steeled his resolve and looked away, shaking his head to clear the distractions from his mind as the Ohra's words seemed to echo resounding through his mind as he tried to focus

"Darnath,do you think we should sneak away if no one else wants to come?"

The rage came slowly yet it built like a typhoon

"You selfish whoreson, sneak away while your brothers lie upon the floor injured and unconcious, defenceless. You disgust me, go feel free to accept the luresof glory yet I will stand by my squad mates."

He spat at Ohra's feet.

"To find an Athaenaen devoid of courage is a sickening sight. With Amen outcold who else would read the pilots mind"

Apart from himself he thought, the truth centre was lodged deep within the minds of all life forms, it just had to be found... and sometimes... he gave a little shudder of delight.... when looking you found something much more interesting

Yet for know his job was clear and he looked down at Talakis, Martheus and Amen. It was time to show the worth of the Pavoni, time to show his strengths as a healer.

Amen he moved on from immediately, he had no intention of touching his sergeants mind after what he had been through, best to allow him to recover naturally in his own time. Talakis and Martheus on the other hand were merely weakened, fatigued, such mental fatigue could easily be erased. There bodies were strong and he felt the warp twitch... and so was he.

He reached out to both minds naturally probing searching. They were unconcious, heart rates low and steady, to awaken them he merely needed to raise the heart beat, shock them from there slumbers.

He smiled as the answer came, the adrenal gland would release adrenaline causing the hearts to beat faster raising them from there slumbers.

The glands of the pair were dormant , the tiniest hint of adrenaline secreted from its pores and Varsica reached out with the warp holding the adrenal nerve with him mind. He paused, inches away from stimulation, creating the electrical impulse that would send a rush of adrenaline coursing through there bodies.

He felt strong enough, though he knew it would fatigue him and he gave a little gasp as the energies of the warp pushed against his mind,building, threatening his very soul. He let it build straining to hold himself steady and he smiled as he triggered there sensors sending electrical impulses rushing down the nerve

(OOC: Left this very much open ended Farseer so if you dont want Talakis and Martheus awakened you can say I merely triggered the wrong nerve and you can obviously choose the impact upon my charactor)


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath couldn't believe what he was hearing. He valued knowledge, and he knew Varsica wanted to explore the golden tower, but Ohra had over stepped the mark. He proposed the leave their squad to die in the wilderness while they went to gather some scrap of knowledge. Darnath could feel his blood boil with rage towards this so-called 'Brother', but he forced himself to calm. Even still, he could not sit idly by and let this continue. Even as the words formed in his mouth, Varsica interjected. He obviously felt the same. _"You selfish whoreson, sneak away while your brothers lie upon the floor injured and unconcious, defenceless. You disgust me, go feel free to accept the luresof glory yet I will stand by my squad mates."_ Darnath was shocked by the violence and harshness of Varsica's words, but the veteran had more experience to back his words up than a pup like Darnath. He simply turned his head contemptuously toward Ohra "And I also will not leave my squad mates. If it is more important for you to gather the lore of that tower, then leave. But if we do, you are alone. We will not come back for you and we will not rescue you. You will be alone" And with that he turned away in disgust. Whilst he had be contemplating trying to persuade the squad to go after the tower, the harsh truth of Varsica's words had snapped his mind back to reality. Amen had given them orders, and he would obey. 

Varsica had lent down to try and bring Martheus and Talakis out of unconsciousness by some Pavoni powers that Darnath didn't even try to understand. As this was happening, the delusional pilot stumbled out of the ship and started firing wildly at them. A shot bored about a centimeter hole in his shoulder guard, the thickness protecting his flesh, but it drew Darnath's attention to the pilot. He didn't even bother using his powers, the man was clearly delusional and would be easy to subdue. He fired more shots, most of them missing, and those that didn't did little more than glance his armour. He got to about 5 yards from the man when the pilot started to run. Darnath's increased physique let him catch him with ease. He drew his pistol, and hit the man across the back of the neck, not hard enough to kill him, but hard enough to knock him out cold. He dragged him back to the squad, and tossed him at their feet. "Ohra, maybe you can redeem yourself now. Read his mind and tell us how to fly that tin can." Darnath knew he had no real authority over Ohra, but his cowardice thoughts had left him vulnerable to the scorn of the other squad members and the rage of Amen when he came around. If he had any sense, Darnath knew Ohra would do as he said...


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Martheus began to come to, unsure whether he was alive or dead he lay there for a few seconds allowing himself to become fully concious, his muscles felt tired but he was alive, and that was what mattered to him.

He looked around himself to see his sword laying on the ground next to him, the blade had lost the eery blue glow that it had had before, when he was in the glass, he almost said something but thought it better not to. 

He saw that Brother Varsica had been the one to rouse him, and noticed Talakis lying next to him unconcious, this intrigued him but he thought nothing of it. and just sat there trying to pick himself up


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Talakis eyes flickered open, breathing heavily he wearily rose to his feet a bit unsteady on his feet at first. Looking around he saw Varsica close to him. "Ah brother i see you havnt lost your touch. The pavoni are truely capable of wonderous things. Not all our powers are used for waging war. Now is someone gonna tell me whats going on around here?. What happened the serge? And where are we headed for next?

_*Sorry for the short post, been at a wedding all weekend and the head is not in the best shape*_


----------



## The emperors chosen (Feb 27, 2010)

"Talakis, and Martheus how are you?" said Mathias,helping him up. He handed Martheus his sword, and then walked over to Darnath, hearing him yell at Ohra. "Darnath, you have no authority over Ohra and you know it" Mathias said this in an accusatory tone, and then, looking at Ohra. "Ohra, while your actions amy not have been honorable, it is up to Amen to decide what to do, now can we stop acting like neophytes and gat the mission done?"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Varsica felt the muscles of his face contract, pulling his lips upwards into a contented smirk of satifaction as Talakis's eyes flittered open and his brothers gaze met his, a grin arising upon the wise face. He saw his own face, worn and wan by the efforts of awakening the pair reflected in the darkened pupils and he pushed himself to his feet as Talakis muttered

"Ah brother i see you havnt lost your touch. The pavoni are truely capable of wonderous things. Not all our powers are used for waging war. Now is someone gonna tell me whats going on around here?. What happened the serge? And where are we headed for next?"


"Aye I have always been a healer at heart, yet we are astartes and war is lover, healing merely a hobby. The serge dealt with the grenade, it seemed to have a special effect upon psykers, whether it harmed him or he is just exhausted I cannot tell and I dare not probe him with the warp incase it harms him further."

His eyes fell upon Martheus who was struggling to his feet aided by Marthias (jesus what were the odds) and he smiled contented that his healing had done its work.

He refocused upon Talakis raising a hand to hoist him to his feet

"As for our mission. Amen told us to head for the power grid, I hope the cursed Athanean has done his work and managed to get the knowledge of flying the transport into his thick skull. Then we need to move on take out the power grid, though I hope Amen will have recovered by then."

He clasped hands with Talakis and pulled steadying the pyrae upon his feet yet his mind was distracted by sudden voices

"Darnath, you have no authority over Ohra and you know it" 
The marine glowered before turning to Ohra
"Ohra, while your actions may not have been honorable, it is up to Amen to decide what to do, now can we stop acting like neophytes and gat the mission done?"

Varsica was over to the small huddle in a flash

"However as second in command I do and until Amen awakens, I dare not waken him, we are going to fight this war my way, which means no running blindly at the enemy, no hack and slash, we are going to be disciplined thousand sons, slow and purposeful. "

"We are getting in that ship, flying close to the power plant, stashing it and then attacking and taking out the power supply. So everyone in the back of that ship. Ohra I hope your ready to fly... we are behind schedule already."

"Hurry brothers, the success of this mission depends upon us"


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

(OOC-Sorry for the super uber blad blah late reply.Ive been busy:gamer2

Ohra looked around at his squadmates in suprise,not expecting the violence they had shown towards his comment.
"Well then,if thats what you all think i might as well not help you but im feeling kind."Despite what he had said he was unerved by the venom in Varsica words and took heed of the not so silent warning in his words.
If Ohra was given half a chance he would have been more than pleased to dispose of him.

He walked over to the struggling pilot and Darnath and touched his thingers to the mans temples,his eyes rolled to the back of his head as his thoughts and memorys were pulled out of his brains until he would be a souless husk walking.

He absorbed all the controls,his first love, everything,it was a poor and sloppy job but Ohra was annoyed,angry and had been disgraced so was taking it out on the poor being in front of him.

When everything was done he sent a small mental shot to quickly kill him and was done with.

"Well then, the piece of scrap is'nt going to fly its self now is it so jumped into the cockpit and pulled a couple of levers and the aircraft hovered a couple of meters above the ground.

"Get in now or your being left behind!"He yelled.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Talakis followed Varsica over to the rest of the squad who were argueing. He smiled as Varsica put them all in their place, and left them in no doubt who was in charge. _Slow and purposeful_, Yes that was the thousand sons way, Which unfortunately had been severely lacking so far on this mission. Our brothers were far to eager to rush head long into battle without thinking.

Talakis closely watched Ohra as he extracted the memories from the pilot, and the way he strutted about without a care in the world. Opening a private vox to Varsica he said "brother you must watch Ohra closely and keep him in check, he is very eager to lash out and a bit arrogant more becomming of fulgrims legion the emperors children. A strong hand and he will stay in line.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

"He worries me too brother. I have already had to put him in his place once and the little cur has irked me enough to put a bolt round through his skull. To think that so many worthy men fell to the flesh change yet little bastards like that survive. It chills my soul brother"

Varsica moved picking up Amen once more and he thought he felt the marine stir a little in his arms. Was this a good thing?

Ducking to enter the ship he placed Amen carefully in one of the seats strapping him in and placing his bolt pistol in its holster and his staff across his knees before swinging into a chair besides Talakis

"We will need the destructive powers of the pyrae if we are to achieve this mission. I hope you feel stronger now brother."


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Martheus regained his balance after being helped up by brother Mathias, after thanking his Battle Brother. Martheus saw his Battle brothers Arguing but wasnt close enough to make out what the argument was concerning so ignored them and head towards the ship that they had acquired, he saw Varsica carrying the sergeant onto the ship and place him in the seat, he assumed the sergeant had been the one to allow his survival. Martheus sat down and rested, he knew his power would be needed in the forthcoming mission.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Shapes flitted across Amen's vision, dark sprites which cackled maliciously. The world around him was blurred and moving fast; cities rose and fell in mere minutes.

"I am in the Great Ocean..." thought Amen Ra, "But how? I must still be unconscious, yet my mind has wandered into the Warp... how strange..." mused Amen, storing the refelction away for later. Stepping forward, the scene changed. He was in the desert, but far away from his comrades. In front of him stood a peculiar sight; what the people of old Earth would call an _angel_.

"What are you, some void predator my wandering thoughts has given form to?" asked Amen warily, preparing his mind for battle.

_I am no such thing, Amen Ra of the Thousand Sons..._ hissed the angel, his eyes taking a dark blue hue. _I speak only to show you what could happen. What you could make happen. What you could become..._ it rasped.

"Enough of this! How do you know my name? Why have you brought me here?" snapped Amen angrily. This was not something that any fellow Thousand Sons had reported to experience.

_"I am an ambassador from my master; the master of the Radiant Spire. I will show you what could be, Lord Commander Amen..._ whispered the angel, it's form dissolving as the glinting tower in the distance grew closer and closer.

"What...?" said Amen, stunned at what he had heard. The tower was before him now, and infinite visions filled his head.

"Out of my head, monster!" roared Amen, summoning all the will he could muster. The visions faded, and the interior of a ship loomed into focus. As quickly as they had left, the visions began to return, and his grip on the material universe slackened. The visions became more hellish and chaotic, filling his brain with images of slaughter and destruction.

"Help me..." whispered Amen to the ship, hoping sombody would hear. "Please... help..."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

EVERYONE: You have all made it onto the ship and have taken off. You have been flying for around three hours and are reaching the power grid, when Amen begins mumbling. However, not all of you will hear him (read individual updates).

Martheus and Mathias: You are both seated in the main troop compartment, and around you are stashed weapons and various equipment. You are startled at the similarity to Imperial weapons, and the similarity of the enemy soldiers to Imperial Sormtroopers. Do you wonder at whether you should be fighting this war? Also, give your thoughts on the vortex grenade and how the battle went, including Amen's current state.

Varsica and Talakis: You are in the medicae bay, with Amen. You both hear his whispering, and can feel the vast energies vying for control of Amen's mind. How will you respond?

Darnath:You are in the navigation command area, and have accessed the tactical display of the region. You note all the features of the power grid, helpful for the upcoming assault. (I will give another update telling you what you found from the console when it is needed later on, although you could always put in a little something; just check ahead with me first.) You also note that the map shows only empty desert where you clearly saw the Golden Tower. How do you react to this?[/

Ohra: You are angry that the rest of the squad did not follow your quest for knowledge; how will you feel? Also, you hear a tempting voice in your head, and the image of the Golden Tower pricks at the back of your mind. How will you respond? Will you crush the voices and focus, or listen on? If so, how will you react to what you hear?


Sorry about the wait, been away for a couple of days and returned to see another full page; by which, I am very pleased! I'm also taking this opportunity to say I love what you are *all* doing with your characters, how you are responding to situations I give to you, and how you interact with others. I feel all the characters are now well-developed and I hope to give you interesting and enjoyable future situations, and I promise I will do my best to make them (damn there's the rest of my vocabulary gone!) *awesome*.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Martheus mused to himself as he looked around the troops compartment of the ship, seeing the massive similarity between these weopons around him and those used by the imperial stormtroopers of the imperial guard. 'is this our battle to fight' he whispered, 'should we really have come here' all of a sudden images flashed of the enemies they had just faced and how the 'sergeant' of the squad the had decimated had managed to acquire a vortex grenade, his mind returned to the present and he remembered the state Amen was in, all because of him, all because he didnt follow orders... he punched the wall of the ship next to him causing some of the weapons to fall to the floor around him and just sat there, infuriated with himself


----------



## The emperors chosen (Feb 27, 2010)

Mathias picked up one of the weapons Martheus had knocked over
"careful brother, we may have need of these in the future"
He then began to examine the gun he had picked up,"hmm" he thought "these guns look similar to those used by imperial army troops" A thought then came into his head. A vortex grenade is no easy thing to get, and not something to be used on just a sing squad of Astartes. "is there some greater force here?" Mathias asked silently, not expecting, or hearing an answer
OOC
just a note, the Imperial Guard wasn't formed until after the Heresy, before then it was the Imperial Army


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Darnath sat at the controls and scanned over the 3-D readout of the upcoming power grid. The core structure seemed to be surrounded by a series of court-yards, which were overlooked by towers and walk-ways. **Someone must have known something would come for them** Darnath thought. That would be only reason a mere sergeant having a vortex grenade. However, the thing most curious about the readout was that the power grid was in the middle of a desert. That normally would haven't meant anything, but the Golden tower still pulled at his pride and urged him to get Ohra to turn the ship around, but the further they got from it, the weaker the pull became. The curious thing was that when Darnath looked over the section of grid where the tower should be, but there was only more sand. Darnath was deeply puzzled as to what could be causing this. Perhaps it was better it didn't show up, as that would only prove to be a source of temptation. So Darnath focused on the power grid ad tried to compose in his mind a battle plan to take the grid with minimum effort and casualties...


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Talakis looked over at Varsica after hearing Amen whispering looking for help. "The Serge seems to be in some sort of trouble. I think a little journey into the great ocean might be called for. What do you think brother?, im still a little weak but recovered enough for a short journey. Lets go see if we can see whats happening to him and give him a helping hand.

With that Talakis started easing himself down through the enumerations feeling the power of the warp encompassing him, before long he found himself in the warp. He projected himself in the likeness of an old terran grizzly bear. A fitting animal considering that was the form his tutlary also took. _Now he said to himself its time to see whats going on here as he waited for Varsica to show up._


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The voice was a harsh croak, a desperate plea for aid and Varsica felt an involuntary shudder travel up his spine as he felt great forces stirring within the warp.

"The Serge seems to be in some sort of trouble. I think a little journey into the great ocean might be called for. What do you think brother?, im still a little weak but recovered enough for a short journey. Lets go see if we can see whats happening to him and give him a helping hand.

Amen twisted his lips contorting in agony and Varsica nodded as he felt Talakis slipping through the enumerations, slipping down, exposing his mind to the great ocean, the masses of power slipping around him. 

He found Varsica next to him as he let himself go, allowing his mind to flow into the great ocean and he nodded grimly once more

"Whatever we are about to face, I'm glad you are here with me"

He felt his strength growing surrounded by the power and he gave a sigh of relief as they began to push forward searching for the sergeant, all Varsica knew is he needed them, and they would not fail him.


----------

